# Western plow solenoid issue



## Green clean (Jan 26, 2018)

I've got an old western isarmatic cable operated plow with a problem. I work the joystick and nothing happens until i go under the hood and jump the solenoid. Once I jump it and raise the blade the control works for a few then it stops until I jump the solenoid again. I bought another solenoid thinking it might be the problem, but I get nothing from that one at all even after jumping the terminals. Any idea what might be wrong? Also I currently have a 4 post s.a.m. solenoid (that works for awhile after jumped) on it, but it originally had a 3 post.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

This what your relay/solenoid should be.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is testing.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Can you post a picture of your solenoid and its wiring?


----------



## Green clean (Jan 26, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Can you post a picture of your solenoid and its wiring?


----------



## Green clean (Jan 26, 2018)

Western1 said:


> View attachment 177105
> This what your relay/solenoid should be.


This is the solenoid I have on it now. That works when I jump the terminals


----------



## Green clean (Jan 26, 2018)

Western1 said:


> View attachment 177106
> Here is testing.


Thank you I'll try this tomorrow when it's light out


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Is small red wire on the battery side of large terminals?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your controller completes the circuit by grounding the solenoid thru a three finger like brass part, inside the controller, then the ground runs down the cables to the motor. If the solenoid doesn't work. Try grounding the terminal with the wire running to the controller. If it works. Problem with the controller, or the circuit.


----------



## Green clean (Jan 26, 2018)

Western1 said:


> Is small red wire on the battery side of large terminals?


Yes it is


----------



## Green clean (Jan 26, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Your controller completes the circuit by grounding the solenoid thru a three finger like brass part, inside the controller, then the ground runs down the cables to the motor. If the solenoid doesn't work. Try grounding the terminal with the wire running to the controller. If it works. Problem with the controller, or the circuit.


So to clarify connect a second wire to the terminal that the controller wire runs to and ground it to say negative post on the battery?


----------



## Green clean (Jan 26, 2018)

Is weird because it worked normally, then I parked the truck came out a few times over a couple weeks to start the truck and lift the plow, angle right and left, then drop it. A couple days ago it didn't work. Once I jump the two larger terminals and raise the plow it works like it should for a short time then stops again.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Green clean said:


> So to clarify connect a second wire to the terminal that the controller wire runs to and ground it to say negative post on the battery?


Yes


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It can be like a starter. Sometimes you hit it with a hammer and it works but it’s going to fail.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Green clean said:


> So to clarify connect a second wire to the terminal that the controller wire runs to and ground it to say negative post on the battery?


Not permanently, use aligator wires leads. If it works then, but not with the controller. You ewil know what direction to go.


----------

